# Current Litters



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

My oldest litter is about 14weeks now but im still waiting for them to grow more as the bucks i want to pair them with are both big boys. These are the pain in the bum escape artits. There points came out darker in th epic that they actualy are.

































An update on my youngers litters (the ones for my baby pic thread). Well i found out why these babies were looking so small they have mouse rotavirus. The fox babies are doing ok at the moment but ive had to cull two of the siamese babies as they were thin and there coats were greasy, all the siam litter is on the thin side but the two i culled were the worst and realy looked rough. So for the next few weeks ill be breaking out the extra strong farm grade disenfectant on all the boxes and if we get nice weather i might even do the shed its slef but it would neet time to dry and air out as its that strong. Also breeding plans have been put on hold for now.


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

This one made me go "awww!", but I'm a little biased as I love foxes!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

you and me both, that girl looked realy promicing at first as she had a much wider head i hoped she would be nicy and typey. Just the small size thats putting me off them but they have plenty of time to grow so fingers crossed.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

how bad is rotavirus? could you lose all your mice? all your babies?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

from what ive read (im sure sarahY did a post on it a while ago) It effects babies causeing bright orange diorhia, adults can carry it but have no simptoms of it. if mum doesnt clean the vent it will get clogged up with dried poop which will cuase problems as they wont be able to poop more, mostly it seems to stunts there growth and makes them all scrawingy and greasy. Ive had it once befor and so far no one has actualy died from it but ive culled the one who were struggling.

Hears sarahs thread, i had never hurd of it befor she posted about it.
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10766&hilit=rotavirus


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

i will have to keep an eye out for that in my mousery, thanks


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

no probs, i see it as more of an anoyance than a problem, RI on the other hand, currently got 4 boxes in isolation with the snuffels :roll:


----------



## southerngirl061 (Jul 24, 2012)

Aww!!! I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you,


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!


----------

